# CAT MTL battery draining



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

My 247B has only 273 hours on it. Last week one morning it was stone cold dead. I eventually junped it and ran it for an hour or so, while the bettery warning light stayed on. The following morning it was stone cold dead again. I took the battery to an auto parts store - it tested bad so I bought a new one. After installing new battery, the machine started right up but battery warning light was still on (that was yesterday). Today the battery is stone cold dead.

Now I would assume that something is draining the battery when the ignition switch is off. Has anyone had a similar experience or suggest a place to start looking for the source of the drain?


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

If your charge light stayed on after changing the battery I'm tempted to say your alternator has problems (make sure your connections are clean and tight). 

However you can test for a parasitic drain by hooking up an ammeter to your battery cable and with the machine turned off start to pull fuses out one at a time to track down your draw. Good luck!


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Electrical systems are not my thing, really, but I do my best. Thanks for the sugg's, TT.

A CAT mechanic told me over the phone today that these machines are somewhat known to have their alternators go bad. He told me to check the alternator, like so:
"Disconnect ground wire from alternator. Connect one wire of voltmeter to alternator's ground post, and the other to the positive post of battery."
However, at this point the call dropped. I'm wondering what the readings on the meter would mean if I did this.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just had the same problem with my 226B. It was a bad alternator. The alternator was putting out 17.5 volt when it should be putting out 12-13 volts. It was frying the batteries. The battery light comes on when there is to many volts or not enough volts. Your draw is probably in the alternator. When the machine was cold you could lay you hand on the alternator and it was warm ( this was mornings that the outside temp was around 0 ) As soon as we installed the new alternator the light went out.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Mine was putting out 18.57, and also was warm (hot) when it shouldn't have been. Ordered new one. Thanks.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Glad I could be of some help.


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like I'm a little slow on the response! It has hardly quit snowing since then, I finally got to sit down and surf a bit. Glad to hear you found your problem - warranty I hope!


----------

